# DIY carbon paste?



## ElBorracho62 (Nov 6, 2014)

Anybody ever make some home made stuff? I was thinking about mixing some Phil wood grease with some glass bead or the stuff you use in a water jet... Garnet? Have access to tons of it at work...thoughts? Besides don't be such a cheapass


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Should use silicone grease - pretty sure that's what's in carbon paste. I have always assumed carbon paste is just silicone grease with aluminum oxide mixed in.


----------



## 43st (Jan 19, 2013)

Zinn suggests doing a dry fitment in lieu of carbon assembly paste. I've used it on handlebars and seat posts, but never for a carbon to carbon connection. It works.


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Not sure if thats a good idea - been a few threads about stuck carbon seatposts.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Try Clover lapping compound. Essentially it's a Silicon Carbide Grease Mix.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

Cleared2land said:


> Try Clover lapping compound. Essentially it's a Silicon Carbide Grease Mix.


This is what I've done... You need a fine grit and it works very well. You actually us less and get better grip with clover.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> Try Clover lapping compound. Essentially it's a Silicon Carbide Grease Mix.





-Todd- said:


> This is what I've done... You need a fine grit and it works very well. You actually us less and get better grip with clover.


Clover compound comes in many grit compounds (grits). The finest grit is 1200.


----------



## ElBorracho62 (Nov 6, 2014)

Good call on the lapping compound didnt think of that


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Lapping compound uses petroleum based oil. There is a chance it could react with the seat post or frame.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

Water based pat gel lapping compound doesn't. It's greaseless.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Slash5 said:


> Lapping compound uses petroleum based oil. There is a chance it could react with the seat post or frame.


What is your basis for this statement?

Most carbon fiber pastes and associated carbon mating gels use white USP mineral based petroleum products as the primary component with 100 -200 micron abrasives added. These same pastes are used in the aerospace industry on carbon fiber components.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Is clover lapping compound that much cheaper than carbon paste, or is it just better? Not to be a negative Nancy but it seems like for most people a $6 tube of carbon paste would probably last a decade or so.

I am looking for a better variety though, I've heard good things about Motorex.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ I completely agree. Just buy the right stuff and go from there. Sometimes ghetto is just not the cheapest or easiest way to go.


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Cleared2land said:


> What is your basis for this statement?
> 
> Most carbon fiber pastes and associated carbon mating gels use white USP mineral based petroleum products as the primary component with 100 -200 micron abrasives added. These same pastes are used in the aerospace industry on carbon fiber components.


Every carbon assembly grease I've seen has clear or silicone colored grease with the embedded grit. Since silicone grease is well known for being used on plastics and rubber and safe for them, I'd guess that's what it is.
I looked for a MSDS for carbon fiber assembly grease but there doesn't seem to be one. Using some unknown petroleum product, specially since it isn't necessarily even a lubricant but a carrier seems to be asking for it.

In another thread, I found this - not that I can guarantee it is true:
http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/carbon-bar-friction-paste-581740.html
From Easton: 
No grease on carbon posts. Grease contains certain minerals that can attack clear coats, can penetrate the resin matrix and could cause swelling of the composite laminate. Can you say "stuck seat post?" Don't use grease. 
John G. Harrington 
Vice president, bicycle products 
Easton Sports, Inc.

From Campagnolo: 
No grease. In some cases it can be dangerous to use grease as the chemical composition can cause a reaction between materials. Besides, it increases the torque required to clamp the post. 
Richard Storino 
Campagnolo USA

From Deda: 
Absolutely no grease on carbon, ever. Also, do not use solvents to get old grease off, or to get old grease out of the seat tube. John Harrington of Easton and I believe that many solvent residues in the seat tube soften the gel coat of the carbon, then bond the gel coat to the inside of the seat tube, freezing the seat post in position for eternity. 
Tom Franges 
Deda Elementi North America tech support


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ I understand possibly several issues here.

These reference top coats or gel coats. I can't speak for these. Most carbon fiber products that I have worked with were epoxy resins (aerospace) free from cosmetic 'gel coats and highly polished, clear coat finishes'. Carbon handlebars, stems and such have I have used have not had such finishes. 

I understand Campy's comment stating 'No Grease' because of possible 'over-torque'. Clearly, they are referring to standard lubricants and not abrasive carbon fiber pastes that I'm talking about. I'm referring to Fiber pastes with abrasives to prevent movement at normal torque values. Obviously, I can't argue with an OEM and their recommendations.

There are several bike marketed Carbon Pastes that contain white USP mineral based petroleum products, by their own statement.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

open her closet, stash, and look for anything labeled 'scrub'


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ It gives your carbon that 'Radiant look'


----------

